# My answers



## debster (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello!

I had my 6 week followup today, and I got the answers I was looking for with my thyroid.

My body is making a considerable quantity of reverse T3. So I'm going to continue taking my 60mg of Armour. For those who may not know (perhaps those searching for answers!), if the body is making reverse T3, this means that it cannot use this messed up T3. The result is hypothyroid.

At the same time, my adrenals are fatigued. My cortisol curve starts very low, peaks around noon, then crashes in the afternoon, where it starts to go up in the evening. This is why I'm tired in the mornings and wired at night. I am going to be taking phosphatidylserine complex about 2 hours before the cortisol elevates to prevent it from spiking. I will also be taking Jarrow adrenal optimizer to help the adrenals get back on track.

I do not have antibodies of any kind present.

To top this off, my cholesterol is extremely high, despite the fact that I do not eat any animal products, fats, oils, and I avoid things like nuts. A test that was run showed that I have a high genetic factor for high cholesterol. I'll be taking medication for that.

My vitamin B-12 and D are low.

So while I'm not happy that my dinner will essentially consist of pills, it answers a *lot* of questions. I'm glad my new doctor (I am done with the McDonald's in-and-out previous clinic) treats based on symptoms and not numbers!

Numbers with reference ranges:

TSH- 1.55 (.55-4.7)
FT3- 3.1 (2.3-4.2)
Reverse T3- 23 (8-25)
FT4- 1.32 (.89-1.76)
Thyroid Binding Globulin- 36.1 (13-30)
Vit. B-12- 341 (would like around 700)

Let me know if you want to see the horrifying cholesterol numbers


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> So while I'm not happy that my dinner will essentially consist of pills, it answers a *lot* of questions.


LOL - I take a small pile of vitamins in between my thyroid med's. I have a pill box to hold the vitamins to save time opening all the bottles.

D and B-12 are easy enough to fix.



> This is why I'm tired in the mornings and wired at night. I am going to be taking phosphatidylserine complex about 2 hours before the cortisol elevates to prevent it from spiking.


When does your cortisol elevate? I have the same problem but have never been tested.


----------



## debster (Jul 3, 2013)

My cortisol peaks around noon, so I get crazy energy then crash around 5-6. It starts to pick back up around 9. It should be high when I wake up, then slowly go down until I go to bed.

I've had to take benadryl for years to fall asleep.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

debster said:


> Hello!
> 
> I had my 6 week followup today, and I got the answers I was looking for with my thyroid.
> 
> ...


The TBG is one of my favorite tests.

You will be interested in reading this; I think.

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm

By all counts, you are still hypo but you may want to double check your liver.

Everyone is supposed to have some rT3. If yours was over the top of the range, it would be a concern.


----------



## debster (Jul 3, 2013)

Hm.

Well, I'm feeling great now, a little over a week on vitamins and all.


----------

